# day in lisbon



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

Bom dia!

We're taking the Alfa Pendular train from the Algarve to Lisbon for the day on Wednesday. Arrive Oriente station about 10, biz meeting for an hour or so (central Lisbon) around 2, then get train back around 18.30.

Any tips on what we should try to see in the few hours we're there?

cheers MrB

PS Had some heavy rain last night, but the gardens look a lot fresher for it!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Take a tour on the BIG YELLOW BUS. They are the Praca Pombal. Easy to find. Don't forget to travel 1st class it is only 21 each way when hubby did the journey a while ago. 3 euros more each way with really comfortable seats

www.visitlisboa.com

The Red and Blue bus is an excellent way to see the city's oldest parts and know more about its history.
Hop-on Hop-off Lisbon will give you an idea of costs and schedule.


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Take a tour on the BIG YELLOW BUS. They are the Praca Pombal. Easy to find. Don't forget to travel 1st class it is only 21 each way when hubby did the journey a while ago. 3 euros more each way with really comfortable seats
> 
> www.visitlisboa.com
> 
> ...


Apparently the Gare do Oriente was built for the 1998 Expo, and is in the area of the Parque des Nacoes with a big shopping area, so we will probably start there.

The areas of Baixa and Chiado have also been recommended to visit.

cheers MrB


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It's right in the middle with good metro connections to the centre of the city. But then again a bus is even better as you can see where you are going. Once in the centre try and make it to Castelo Sao Jorge.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Oceanário - Início


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

let us know how it goes


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

NOT a nice day for a day out! Howling gales and heavy wind


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> NOT a nice day for a day out! Howling gales and heavy wind


Luckily, our Lisbon trip was postponed to Monday: I don't know if the trains are affected. I was at Tunes station to revalidate my ticket (did it in Portuguese ) this morning at 7am: the weather wasn't too bad, just some heavy rain.

But now (6pm) very strong southerly winds here in the Algarve, and very heavy rain. But it's not that cold outside. We've lit the fire, though 

Faro airport checkin has been evacuated today as a precaution. Damage to the control tower and the (dreaded) car rental area. The poor passengers must be getting drenched outside.

Wishing the travellers well.

MrB


----------

